# Great cage when you're on a budget?



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

So I would absolutely LOVE to have a DCN, but A. I cannot afford it, and B. I really don't have the room. Well, I guess I have a spare room in the house, but I feel for two rats a DCN would be... overwhelmingly huge?

Anyhow, my question is what is a great cage with adequate space for 2 to 4 rats for someone on a budget? I've looked into the Rat Manor from Petco and have heard some good and some bad reviews. I don't really have the chewing problem atm, but they're still young so it could be a problem later. I would really love to eliminate plastic bases. 

Any ideas?


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm concerned about noise as well. The cage I have now is 25" tall, 24.5" long, 12.5" deep. This cage is absolutely silent and it's tons of space for two 6 week old rats. They just don't stay that small for long :/


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

Have you checked out any of the Martin's cages? I've heard great things about a lot of them and there are some around the same price as the rat manor. http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/rat/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I just purchased a Rat Manor after more than a year of trying cheaper alternatives. I got it for about $70 with free shipping via their website, and it was worth every penny. It's not "perfect", but it's a very good cage for the simple fact that it's sturdy and they have lots of room to climb. Plus the possibilities are endless for outfitting it with fun stuff. The RM makes good use of vertical space which is nice if you're living in a small apartment. Right now I have 3 rats in the Rat Manor and they have loads of room. 

Just an aside, I recommend keeping your rats in the room you will be using most. It does wonders for socialization and bonding to be in the same room with them.


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

Minky said:


> I just purchased a Rat Manor after more than a year of trying cheaper alternatives. I got it for about $70 with free shipping via their website, and it was worth every penny. It's not "perfect", but it's a very good cage for the simple fact that it's sturdy and they have lots of room to climb. Plus the possibilities are endless for outfitting it with fun stuff. The RM makes good use of vertical space which is nice if you're living in a small apartment. Right now I have 3 rats in the Rat Manor and they have loads of room.
> 
> Just an aside, I recommend keeping your rats in the room you will be using most. It does wonders for socialization and bonding to be in the same room with them.


Do you have males or females in the rat manor?

I've looked at Martin Cages and I don't know... there's just something about them. I don't like how closed they look. I'm strange I know. 

I keep the rats in my bedroom, I have three cats, one that could care less about the rats, one that lies on top of the cage and one that will sit and stare at them for hours. I keep them in my room so when I'm not around, I can close the door. 

The cage I have right now is some type of super pet. I'm not sure which one, but I'm having a problem with the bars snapping. Right now I have a fleece blanket shoved in the two spots with snapped bars, but I need to find a better cage. Lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

There are two people in my area selling DCNs for $150. They are just too big for my apartment! (but I REALLY want one!) 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I have females in the Rat Manor. And I agree with you about the look of the Martins - the mesh makes it hard to see the rats inside. Or at least the cages don't photograph well.


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

I feel like the Martins look like something I could construct in a basement. The doors seem incredibly small as well. It could be the pictures though.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Could you get a SCN? That is what I have and it is amazing.


----------



## golden704 (Oct 18, 2013)

I have my 3 girls in a ware natural wood rat cage. The main reason I got it is because my cat will knock the cages off (except the hamster, stupid cat is friends with the hamster) and the ware cage sits in a wood base that's difficult to scoot. It's also big enough for a litter box and is super easy to clean if your ratties are litter trained. $55 at petsmart. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bazmonkey (Nov 8, 2013)

EverGreen said:


> I feel like the Martins look like something I could construct in a basement. The doors seem incredibly small as well. It could be the pictures though.


At least on the Rat Tower model, they have made the doors larger than they were in the pictures. The doors are square now, large enough to fit my head in. It is very easy to reach into any corner of any level or get two hands in. Also, the ramps are not as steep, too.

And yeah, you could make one in a basement. Part of what I like about them is that it's all very mechanical: there isn't a hinge or funny piece or anything I couldn't find at a hardware store. It can't break in a way that I can't fix, you know? It's all generic metal clips and hardware cloth.

Have you ever tried to work with large pieces of hardware cloth? It's not fun. If I had to build one of these from scratch for someone else, I would feel totally justified asking the same amount of $$$ that Martin's charges for them. 

A DCN would of course be lovely, but I appreciate this cage not being a floor model. 

I totally agree, though, that they aren't photogenic. Especially the pictures on the site: the mesh-behind-mesh thing is hard on the eyes. They're not flattering pictures.


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

I wonder if I could build one easily? If it is drastically cheaper to make one, I will probably go that route.

Or just buy a rat manor.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hardware cloth is cheap. Materials would probably cost under $80, closer to $50 maybe. However, it's not fun to work with. you get cut up easily and if you don't have the right tools you will continue to get cut up everytime you touch the outside of your cage. So, if I was commissioned to make a SCN sized cage with levels out of hardware cloth I would probably charge around $200 for labor and materials. 

The thing with homemade cages is they tend to be cheaper in start up costs but if something goes wrong you have a bigger headache and bill in the end. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I will guess that after all the supplies and effort of building your own cage, the Rat Manor is the better deal. It will just save you a huge headache, plus it's a great cage.


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm looking for a cage that can comfortably hold two possibly three males.
I will probably have to check the dimensions for the rat manor and hope this cage holds out til either Christmas or my tax return. Why must they be so expensive?!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Should check out the Martin cages, you can get one decent sized for a small mischief really cheap

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dr.zapp (Dec 24, 2012)

Search Amazon for a Ware chew proof cage, I have one, $80 shipped. Good for 2-3 males. Bigger than the PETCO manor. Read my review on Amazon for more details 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

A single critter nation or maybe the all things living rat cage. Check craigslist you would be surprised what great deals you find.


----------



## Kuro (Oct 25, 2012)

my two boys are in a petco rat monor and i really like it...it fit in the space i had for it it perfectly and the ratties have tons of room and theres enough room for a litterbox if you want to litter train your rats

i got it nearly a week ago from petco.com for $80 and free shipping


----------



## dr.zapp (Dec 24, 2012)

Here is the cage I have- price has gone up $20 since I got it, but still a good deal. Bigger than the Rat manor, and you can add shelves if you want for more horizontal area. http://www.amazon.com/Ware-Manufacturing-Proof-3-Level-Critter/dp/B003SZUW0W/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1384291169&sr=8-4&keywords=Ware+chew+proof+cage

While the Martin's cages are bomb-proof, and have good space, the added shipping price killed it for me ($50!).


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I have three boys in The All Living Things Rat Cage. I personally love it. It has three doors that are located nicely, the one I have has three levels that are easy to move around, which gives the ratties a new cage every week. I've heard people who have rats that like to chew change out the plastic bottom, but my boys aren't big chewers at all, so I've never had an issue with that. I got mine on Craigslist for 30 bucks, and some extra toys and things the lady wanted to get rid of.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I have a similar cage as ahrat. I have three females in there but I think I could fit another! My cousin has PETCO rat manor. She had three rats but now only has three in it. It is a great cage. She has VERY huge muscular female dumbos. I have seen males smaller than her girls.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Funny that you mention muscle. Since my rats moved into the Rat Manor they have nicely developed shoulders now from all the climbing!


----------

